# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Cfarë ngjyre preferoni në rroba ...??

## Piskavica_

Cfare ngjyre preferoni me shume per veshjet tuaja ??? 

Une per vete preferoj shume te zezen !

----------


## Eraaa

Pervec te zezes , preferoj edhe dark brown, & blue.

----------


## PINK

Preferoj te zezen dihet eshte klasike

por lately me pelqen shume Green - Jeshile .. Violet , dhe Pink shume i lehte ...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Zeza dhe e kuqia..gjithashtu kafe, dhe blu e hapur

----------


## ChuChu

> Preferoj te zezen dihet eshte klasike


pardje per here te pare ne jeten time kam blere nje pale pantallona te zeza....per here te pare, s'me beson kush.   :sarkastik:  dmth e kisha qe une e evitoj te zezen ne maksimums 1. te shton vite ne moshe e 2. eshte shuuuume e perhapur dhe une e kam vdjekje to look just like the other person next to me. 

une preferoj ato ngjyra qe i rezistojne kohes. gjithashtu jam krenare te them qe s'kam nje bluze te vetme pink ne garderoben time  :buzeqeshje:  

bardhe, kafe, bezhe, jeshile (jeshile ushtarake, jo keto brights qe kane dale tani), portokalli si tulle, navy blue, blue e hapur fare...etj.

----------


## PINK

> pardje per here te pare ne jeten time kam blere nje pale pantallona te zeza....per here te pare, s'me beson kush.   dmth e kisha qe une e evitoj te zezen ne maksimums.



Si ka mundesi asnje pale asnje ??? ( une per vete i kam nja 5 cope keshtu si per pune se do shkosh nga do shkosh dhe te e zeza do perfundosh ... ) 

po kot po te pyes cfare ngjyrash i vesh pantallonat atehere ... ? (kafe e di mos e thuj fare lol  )

----------


## ChuChu

> Si ka mundesi asnje pale asnje ??? ( une per vete i kam nja 5 cope keshtu si per pune se do shkosh nga do shkosh dhe te e zeza do perfundosh ... ) 
> 
> po kot po te pyes cfare ngjyrash i vesh pantallonat atehere ... ? (kafe e di mos e thuj fare lol  )


e pra, kur i bleva e kuptova qe ishin pantollonat e para te zeza qe kisha. s'ua kisha ndjere nevojen ndonjehere po pashe nje pale material i mire, dhe vetem nga materiali i mora...se te ishte per ngjyren....  :sarkastik:  

Ne fakt ne pune vesh gjithmone funde... po ato pale pantallona qe kam per dite shuume, shume te ftohta dimri jane navy blue and...bingo, kafe (lol). 

per jashte, jane xhinset pastaj. sa me vintage-looking xhinset aq me mire.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

te zez, te bardh dhe roze

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> e pra, kur i bleva e kuptova qe ishin pantollonat e para te zeza qe kisha. s'ua kisha ndjere nevojen ndonjehere po pashe nje pale material i mire, dhe vetem nga materiali i mora...se te ishte per ngjyren....  
> 
> Ne fakt ne pune vesh gjithmone funde... po ato pale pantallona qe kam per dite shuume, shume te ftohta dimri jane navy blue and...bingo, kafe (lol). 
> 
> per jashte, jane xhinset pastaj. sa me vintage-looking xhinset aq me mire.


Po c'te duhen pantallonat ne pune tyve mi,
Ku ka si fundet apo nuk te nxjerrin ato te famshmet "Shale" qe jane bere profetike ne forum..lol

Te besoj qe mund te jene pantallonat e tua te para te zeza. 

Pse mos te ka vdekur gje "dudushi" qe ti mbash te zeza  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Mina

E zeza eshte ngjyre delikate por kerkon kujdes edhe ne truk sepse te nxjerr ne pah zbehtesine! Edhe une e preferoj te zezen por nuk eshte me e preferuar. Per nje mbremje do te ishte shume shik nje veshje e zeze ndersa per perdite nuk me duket e volitshme.

----------


## diamant abrashi

Mua për vete më pëlqen ngjyra lëkurë e butë...

----------


## StormAngel

E bardhe,ose e zeze! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## My_Soul

Mua me pelqejne ngjyrat e erreta dhe nuk heq kurre dore nga fundet. Apo kur jemi edhe me high hills...

----------


## Leila

Sa gotike, me qafshi... Prandaj thone qe Shqiptaret dallohen se vishen me lekure ose me te zeza (oh, oh... dhe me pardesy  :shkelje syri: ). Po as une s'kam te zeza, pervec ca rrobave qe m'i kane bere dhurate te tjeret. Cizmet, e vetmja e zeze qe kam blere me dashje, si edhe nja 2 bluze qe i bleva nga qe ishin te vecanta por nuk i ofronin ne ngjyra te tjera. Te verdhen, jeshilen, dhe periwinkle i kam qejf te parat, por nuk perbejne shumicen e dollapit tim.

----------


## KaLTerSi

C'fare eshte kjo periwinkle mi?

Une krenohem me earth tones.

----------


## Davius

Mua me pelqen me shume ngjyra e qiellit, kete zakonisht e zgjedh kur blej veshje sportive ose tuta dhe kjo ngjyre shume bukur rine, mandej dua qe te jene nje ngjyresh rrobat te zeza ose te kalterta te mbyllura, urrje ngjyren e portakallt sepse me duekt shume e kote...

----------


## Leila

Periwinkle eshte nje lejla e pluhrosur, shume e embel, dmth jo shume bright, jo shume e erret. Me kujto ti te vesh nje bluze periwinkle kur te vij prap. Ngjyrat lejla dhe jeshile jane ngjyra te rrezikshme: ne njeren shade you love them, in the other you abhorr them.


S'eshte tamam periwinkle, po dicka e tille. Vishu dhe ti me earth tones, ate dite.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## My_Soul

> Sa gotike, me qafshi... Prandaj thone qe Shqiptaret dallohen se vishen me lekure ose me te zeza (oh, oh... dhe me pardesy ). Po as une s'kam te zeza, pervec ca rrobave qe m'i kane bere dhurate te tjeret. Cizmet, e vetmja e zeze qe kam blere me dashje, si edhe nja 2 bluze qe i bleva nga qe ishin te vecanta por nuk i ofronin ne ngjyra te tjera. Te verdhen, jeshilen, dhe periwinkle i kam qejf te parat, por nuk perbejne shumicen e dollapit tim.


Me ke pare ndonjehere ti mua? Nuk e besoj, se une s'kam patur ndonjehere ne jeten time veshje lekure. Pyet pak ata qe me kane pare.

Thashe ngjyra te erreta, kafe, blue, navy, vishnje, apo ne spektrin tend te ngjyrave e erret d.m.th e zeze?

----------


## Leila

> Me ke pare ndonjehere ti mua? Nuk e besoj, se une s'kam patur ndonjehere ne jeten time veshje lekure. Pyet pak ata qe me kane pare.
> 
> Thashe ngjyra te erreta, kafe, blue, navy, vishnje, apo ne spektrin tend te ngjyrave e erret d.m.th e zeze?


Per keto te parat qenkemi te paret ne Shqiptaret, se m'u kujtuan keto kercenimet qe bejne prinderit me pellemben, "E sheh kete?"  :buzeqeshje: 
E pe gje emrin tend ne postim tim, e dashur? Per pardesy dhe per te zeze, e kisha fjalen per njeren ketu... qe me del ne mes te baltes me kepuce te bardha, qe ia lumsha... lol
I mban paster gjiiiiiiiiiithe rruges, dhe nuk behet ghetto qe te ndaloje hapin, te peshtyje mbi gishta e ti lustroje kepucet mu tek cepi i nje window display.   :pa dhembe:   :xhemla: 
Per leather-in... ec aty tek keto komunitetet Shqiptare, dac ne MI, dac ne NY, ose ne shtepine time te shohesh babin tim. lol

----------


## KaLTerSi

Ku e pe ate balte ti mi? 
Je mesuar ne Xherzi zotrote ter balte ter lluc ter barishte llum dynjaja duhet te perveshesh pantallonat deri ne gju per te kaluar trotuarin dhe shan kot rruget tona si pasqyre te pastra
Del Monakooo po na shajne rruget...  :perqeshje: 
leqe ky e ka humb si Xhafa andej nga 5th-i a nje Zot e di se nga. 5 vjet ka ketu akoma nuk i ka mesuar avenjut... turp e faqe zeze
se harrova dhe kepucet time te bukura apo jo Leila? Do te te coj tek butika ku i kam blere radhes tjeter.

----------

